# Beautiful black and white appy



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Omg, it looks like cookies and cream. Haha. No idea, but it's stunning.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to say I read from someone smarter than myself that there isn't known genetics to distinguish the Appy patterns, just a different physical blanket pattern. But I know nothing and don't pretend to! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

oh my gosh wow!!! Gorgeous appy  my mare 'sort' of have a pattern like this and we call her a varnish roan with spotted blanket. And what's with this appy's hair? he has an amazing thick mane! Beautiful!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> I want to say I read from someone smarter than myself that there isn't known genetics to distinguish the Appy patterns, just a different physical blanket pattern. But I know nothing and don't pretend to! Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not exactly true. Most people that are into genetics agree that there are two different genes that cause appy patterns - LP and PATN. Some theorise that there are two different PATNs, PATN1 and PATN2, but I don't know enough about appies to go that far lol. Basically, LP causes spots, PATN causes white. So this horse has one copy of LP - causing the spots, but only one, as two copies make no spots again (confusing, I know lol). He also has one copy of PATN I think - a small white blanket, but with two copies you would expect more white, as in a leopard.

Please remember appies are not my forte lol. ND or Face could give more info than me, should they happen upon this.

OP - I would call him a black spotted blanket with varnish roan. A mouthful, but seems fairly accurate looking at him.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

The overwhelming odds are he will color out to be a phenotypic leopard...


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

****! That appy actually has hair!:-o


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> ****! That appy actually has hair!:-o


Lol sometimes appy's have hair I see one here and there lol. Bit that appy is at a show I'm calling extensions on the tail.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not. There are plenty of appies that have full manes and tails these days...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Like this guy - 

Imaginate -









^^^ That's 100% pasture condition.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow!! He's a looker!! Absolutely awesome!!
My Appy would have a full mane and tail if he didn't have an allergy to bug bites!!! His tail grows nice and long, but he rubs off almost all of his mane!!! :-(
My mom's Appy mare had a full mane and tail.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He's handsome


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty! More black then mine, beautiful mane.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

No problem with mane and tail with Cheyenne...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Is that one of yours Faceman? Nice horse. 
NDappy that stallion you posted a picture of was brathtaking. Shalom


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Is that one of yours Faceman? Nice horse.
> NDappy that stallion you posted a picture of was brathtaking. Shalom


Yeah...not a good picture, but that is my avatar filly - although she is 7 now, so I guess is a mare.

You would probably recognize her from her signature picture...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I still LOVE that picture Face. 

DB I love Imaginate. Sheldak has some gorgeous horses in my personal opinion - Sheldak Ranch ? World Class Appaloosa Horses for Sale


----------

